# World Cities Rebus #4



## debodun (Jul 4, 2021)

Identify the city by the suggested graphic.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2021)

*Osaka*


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2021)

That was quick. Good going, Pink Biz.


----------

